# does anyone have?



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

an extra micro-t motor? mine burnt out and i need one and my lhs dosent have one, so im basicly screwed untill feb cause horizon has none....
mike


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

some listed on e-bay, sellers name is pch, pacific coast hobbies.


----------

